# Avicularia versicolor sexing please



## mystic (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

Could you tell me if my Avicularia versicolor is a male or female?
I still can not sexing tarantulas.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## dianedfisher (Jun 20, 2011)

Bottom ventral shot is female.
Diane


----------



## sebeed (Jun 20, 2011)

def a female, congratulations!


----------



## Ms41756 (Jun 20, 2011)

How do you guys tell the difference from a ventral shot? I can't understand


----------



## brad and chell (Jun 20, 2011)

*Give this a try*

Save your molts. Hopefully you have another that is a male that you can save the molt also. Soak them in water with a drop of soap. Carefully flatten Them out and compare. When they are side by side you can easily tell the difference. If you don't have another molt to use maybe someone on the boards can send you one. Good luck!


----------



## mystic (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for your answers.

No I do not male, I have only one. I tried to keep the driven but they are still unusable.

ps: sorry for my English ...


----------



## sebeed (Jun 21, 2011)

*practice*



Ms41756 said:


> How do you guys tell the difference from a ventral shot? I can't understand


well first i would suggest going to this thread ---> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=54718  they have some tips for ventral shots. but what i did after reading that was i went to the tarantula sexing pictures and looked at some old ones and guessed at what i thought it was then i would scroll down to the comments below the picture to see what other people said. 
That said, females tend to have.....uhm.....ii'm trying to think of a way to describe it but i totally cant >.< sorry about that
Ventral sexing is at best only used for a guess, you can only be 100% from a molt. And with some tarantulas be it the age of them or whatever its hard to tell what they are.
Hope this helps


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 21, 2011)

The males will have an irridescent blue patch of hairs above the furrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mystic (Sep 8, 2011)

Good evening,

To give the new, tarantula just moulted, and it is a female!
I'm so happy!!


----------



## ruca49 (Sep 8, 2011)

brad and chell said:


> Save your molts. Hopefully you have another that is a male that you can save the molt also. Soak them in water with a drop of soap. Carefully flatten Them out and compare. When they are side by side you can easily tell the difference. If you don't have another molt to use maybe someone on the boards can send you one. Good luck!


Why the soap?


----------



## Susan Crushbone (Aug 10, 2017)

Euathlus sp. red and C. versicolor


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 10, 2017)

Knitfrogger said:


> Euathlus sp. red and C. versicolor


This thread is from 2011, pay attention....


----------



## Susan Crushbone (Aug 10, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> This thread is from 2011, pay attention....


I had two windows open and thought this was the recent molt thread... Sorry about that.


----------

